# '68 GTO: Which Carb???



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Good Morning,

So, the incredible wife talked me into picking up my dream car two days ago, and I now have a 1968 GTO Standard sitting in the garage :cheers

It's bored .30 over with a 650 Edelbrock and I'd like to up-size the carb...

Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SixTeight said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> So, the incredible wife talked me into picking up my dream car two days ago, and I now have a 1968 GTO Standard sitting in the garage :cheers
> 
> ...


MY opinion... if you are looking for a new carb: You can find a restored Q-Jet ready to go for about 500.00 with a warranty.

Dunno what your budget allows or exactly what you are looking for but if you wanna up-size and want a Q-J thats an option. 

Custom Rebuilt Carburetors, Photos, Carburetor Images, Rebuilt Carburetors, Carburetor Restoration, Rochestor, Holley, Edelbrock


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Honestly, I was thinking of picking up either an 850 or 930 Holley... Any pros/cons here?

I've got about $10k that I'm willing to sink into her and I've already got the following on the "absolutely must do" list:

-Entirely new front seats ($500)
-Re-foam/cover back seat ($?)
-New dash ($?)
-New carpet/headliner ($300)
-New seat-belts for the back seat ($90)

As for the drive-train, she's a strong runner but I'm also considering new heads/cam. I'll be doing the labor myself.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Holleys are good, but you're looking at probably replacing the intake or running an addapter which is no good. 

If you are staying primarily stock I would go with the above recommendation for a carb. These cars can be made to run pretty damn good with stock parts. Or go crazy like Eric or me.

And a resto project can eat $10K like candy. Double all your projected budgets and you'll be safe.


----------

